
V-EZ Brings “Easy Mode” to Vulkan - deafcalculus
https://gpuopen.com/v-ez-brings-easy-mode-vulkan/
======
stateoff
"V-EZ is being released as closed source. ..." quote from the site.

So far only Windows libs. Not sure if AMD will be lucky with this strategy. I
understand that they usually are much more open then their competition but I
am a bit baffled that they chose to open-source more complex things like
Radeon-Rays but leave a high-level wrapper around Vulkan closed (which kind of
leaves you unable to tweak it depending on your application).

Is this the beginning on closing more efforts? If yes they probably need a new
domain ;)

That being said I highly respect AMD for not vendor-locking (many)
technologies.

